# Supply, NC A029958 Sweet WF Petite



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17374698

This pretty little girl is at the animal control in Supply, NC (Brunswick Co). She was picked up as a stray, shelter named her Winter. I met her yesterday. She is a petite little shepherd, skinny, and probably weighs about 45 pounds. Appears to be a full shepherd, just on small side. White with a slight cinnamon stripe down her back. Based on teeth, we guess her to be approx 3-4 yrs old. She is a bit timid, but sweet. Lets you touch her and pet her. Seems a bit overwhelmed by everything. Takes treats gently, and seems very attentive. Seems to do fine on leash. I let her meet my "test" dog. Winter barked at her initially, but more in a fearful as opposed to aggressive manner. We walked them side by side, and then she was fine. Will probably be ok given proper doggie introductions. Winter was also filthy, so we took her inside and gave her a bath. She stood quietly in the sink, and did not raise any objections, nor did she try to escape. She was covered in fleas and dirt. Also removed a tick from deep in ear. Winter's small front teeth are pretty worn down, and she has some tartar on back teeth. Also, is missing a chunk of her lower right ear, as can be seen in pics. It is all healed over, so must be an old injury. She is a shelter favorite due to her gentle nature. Hoping someone can find a spot for her.

HW status is unknown, and she does not apprear to be spayed (has obviously had a litter or more). Shelter is rescue friendly, and pull help is available.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Adorable! Thank you ncgsdmom for giving her a bath and some TLC.....
________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

A little bedtime bump!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Morning bump for Winter.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Afternoon bump


----------

